# Snow Crab vs. Alaskan King



## BreezyCooking

The recent thread on how everyone enjoys their crab made me think of this.

Lately, I've been seeing lots of crab legs at the various markets around here - frequently both Snow Crab legs & Alaskan King Crab legs.  Since I can't remember the last time I had either, what's the difference between the two & which one do you prefer for just out-of-hand eating with melted butter?


----------



## amber

Glad you asked this question because I have no idea either.  I've noticed the king crab legs here lately too.  To ask another question, how do you cook king crab legs and for how long?  I think the ones I've noticed in our store were already cooked since they were red.


----------



## kitchenelf

The crab legs only need re-heating.  I reheat in boiling water.  This helps remove some of the saltiness from the otherwise too salty crab legs.  I much prefer snow crab legs - they have a much sweeter flavor IMHO and a better texture - - oh, and flavorwise not worth the price difference at all, again IMHO.  Once I drop in the boiling water it only takes about 10 minutes.  I have, however, heated a new pot of water because they were still too salty but that happens very rarely.

I think you are noticing the king crabs because that season is just over - maybe?  It's brutal working on one of those boats - they work day and night - and some workers don't make it back.


----------



## amber

Thanks for the tips elf. Your right, it sure is a hard job bringing in crabs, as well as lobsters.  I've seen that tv show many time (worlds deadliest catch), referring back to the other thread about how we like our crabs.


----------



## thumpershere2

We love crab legs and the casinos around here all you can eat buffets. Almost have to wheel me out. Never have cooked them and I see they are really spendy here in the supermarkets.


----------



## kitchenelf

You're welcome amber.  The king crab I had (only on several occasions) did not have much flavor and I much preferred the texture of the snow crab.  If people end up raving about them in this thread I will try them again.  Also, I can grab an snow crab without worrying about the "thorns" tearing up my hands.


----------



## Alix

Can I just throw in here that I love king crab legs, but for flavour nothing beats Dungeoness.


----------



## buckytom

alix, i will have to take you crabbing for blue claws the next time you come east. we'll have to hook up with 'bug in maryland for the best there is.
dungeness are very good (i had some fresh in vancouver and portland, or.), but nuttin' beats fresh blue claws, imo. to me, it stands to reason that atlantic colder water monsters (crabs, lobsters) are tastier than their warm pacific counterparts.

if we get enough, a dozen or so are tossed into an herby tomato sauce for the next day's meal. mmmmmmm,  with angel hair it's an unbelievably messy and delicious meal.

getting back to the thread: i agree with elfie. snow crabs are smaller and sweeter, maybe a little saltier. king crab is all about the big chunks of meat, and are still very tasty.


----------



## cjs

Hmmmm, I have to agree with Alix - Dungeoness beats all!!! (and of course I'm not the least bit prejudiced...  ) King is second for me. I like to heat king legs in beer and a few herbs/seasonings.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Okay - let's add Dungeness here too. Several markets here sell whole cooked Dungeness crabs as well, & those I've never tried. How does one reheat & approach one of those monsters?

And another question re: the crab legs - how many pounds would feed 2 crab lovers? I can easily estimate other seafood portions - fish, lobster, etc. - but when I was looking at the crab legs the other day I was at a loss as to how much would feed 2 people - without going crazy. As someone else said, they can be pricey.

As a reference point, I usually buy a dozen large steamed  Blue Claw Crabs for my husband & I, which works out fine.


----------



## rickell

*king crab legs here*

i like them much better than snow, i rarely buy crab legs in the local
stores here in kc.   i have a large family about once a year we put our
combined order in for crab legs about 200lbs and have them shipped from
alaska.  they are to die for i have never had better crab.

i still have some in my freezer from our last order.  my kids have discovered
how good crab is my hubby and i now have to share.

i have never ordered snow crab from them, the snow crab you get
here is not worth it.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Just got back from doing some grocery shopping & just walked past the seafood section & boy, what a BIG price difference between the Snow & King crab legs!!!  Snow crab legs were $5 & change per lb., while the King crab legs were $10.24 per pound!!!  They were also selling Dungeness Crab leg clusters, but the price escapes me at the moment.  What a quandary!!

Guess sometime in the next few weeks I'll have to buy a couple of clusters of each, do a taste test, & report back.


----------



## shpj4

We have both in the meat section of several markets near me and I don't know the difference.  The next time I see the butcher I will ask him.

Have a a great day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Half Baked

Maryland Blue Crabs are the best in the world to me.  I didn't know there was a difference between Snow crabs and Alaskan King Crab Legs.

Dungeness are what I buy when the blue crabs are too expensive.


----------



## college_cook

I'm not sure because I've never tried it myself, but I imagine that you could save your boiling water and shells from cooking/reheating crab or various shellfish to make a tasty seafood stock.

I've never had the pleasure of trying dungeoness or blue crabs, though I hear they are both excellent.  I have throuroughly enjoyed all variety of crab I've tried so far.


----------



## Gretchen

I steam them both. Snow are smaller. King are bigger. The snow crabs are on sale here pretty regularly for $4/lb.


----------



## Alix

Just noticed that king crab legs are on sale here for $7.99/lb this week.


----------



## Robt

Re:*Dungies*, assuming  a1 1/2 # or greater crab, you should get about 1/3 the whole crab weight in meat.  I would plan eat two crabs per person for main course if you and yours love crab as any left over will be wonderful in a salad for lunch the next day.


----------



## Gretchen

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Just got back from doing some grocery shopping & just walked past the seafood section & boy, what a BIG price difference between the Snow & King crab legs!!! Snow crab legs were $5 & change per lb., while the King crab legs were $10.24 per pound!!! They were also selling Dungeness Crab leg clusters, but the price escapes me at the moment. What a quandary!!
> 
> Guess sometime in the next few weeks I'll have to buy a couple of clusters of each, do a taste test, & report back.


 
In VA I would buy east coast crab and enjoy the sweet flavor of it.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Sigh. 

Gretchen - thanks for the great "advice", but having grown up on the East Coast & having spent nearly a lifetime personally crabbing for "East Coast" crabs - aka "Blue Claw Crabs", I'm not exactly sure how your "advice" is helpful here. Yes, I do know about & LOVE my native Blue Claw Crabs. That, however, has nothing to do with my question here.

Regardless of where you live in the U.S., Alaskan King Crab Legs, Snow Crab Legs, & other crab products not necessarily indigenous to one's immediate localle are always available. Even on the boat docks of Long Island, NY, where I grew up, crab leg platters were always popular & always delicious.

What I'm asking here is who prefers which type of crab legs & why. Simple.


----------



## Alix

Breezy. I mentioned a little while ago that King crab was on sale for $7.99/lb this week. Just noticed another ad that says Snow crab is on for $11.99/lb this week. Hmmmmmm...I guess you can tell we're a LOT closer to Alaska from those prices! Ken says I get to have some King crab this week. Mmmmmmm. Thanks for the thread, it inspired me to do the puppy dog eyes with him and get some crab. LOL!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Isn't that funny that here where I am in VA the prices are reversed - the Alaskan is $10+/lb & the Snow is $5+.  I thought it had to do with quality &/or popularity, but maybe it does have to do with location.

I know where Alaskan & Dungeness are harvested.  Does anyone know where Snow Crab comes from?


----------



## buckytom

bc, most snow crabs come from alaskan waters, but eastern canada and greenland are also suppliers of the tasty monsters.

did anyone mention stone crab, specifically for the claws? also very very good.

years ago, i took my wife (blue claw) crabbing for her first time. i used a series of contraptions/cages to catch the little suckers, and then showed dw how to use a hand line.
by the end of the day, she caught twice as much as me using just a single line, to my half dozen or so traps. 

i was amazed at how good she was, slowly drawing up the line while hiding behind the gunwale. when the knot came over the egde, she'd flip the crab, into the boat as it was still holding on to the bait, and then she'd run around screaming until i was able to get the crab into a bucket.

to this day she needles me about how much better she was at it, so my only retort is that it must have been professional courtesy.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:
			
		

> ...to this day she needles me about how much better she was at it, so my only retort is that it must have been professional courtesy.


 

You sleep on the sofa a lot, don't you?


----------



## buckytom

it has a perfect impression of me in it.


----------



## AllenOK

Alix said:
			
		

> Breezy. I mentioned a little while ago that King crab was on sale for $7.99/lb this week. Just noticed another ad that says Snow crab is on for $11.99/lb this week.



As of this morning, that's $10.74US/lb for snow crab.  That's freaking expensive!  King crab is cheaper than that!  I think it might be more of a matter of supply-and-demand.  I'm not sure about the Canadian crab fisheries, but the Alaskan Snow Crab season doesn't start until January, if I remember right.  Odds are, warehouses are becoming depleted of frozen snow crab, so the price goes up.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:
			
		

> it has a perfect impression of me in it.


 
You and Homer got your um...butt grooves just perfect right? LOL.


----------



## EatToDeath

King Crab legs rule!  I can't decide if I like shrimp, king crab or lobster the best!  I think I could eat my way out of 10000 tons of any of the above-mentioned meats.  I'm drooling as we speak.


----------

